# Multifloral haul



## swamprad (Jun 22, 2008)

An elderly grower a couple hundred miles south of me is selling off his collection. I was offered a bunch of big, multigrowth multifloral paphs at a very good price. Like, once in a lifetime chance. I bit. I'll be growing them under T5 fluorescents for the time being. I think a greenhouse may be in my future. Here's the haul:

Bengal Lancer
Lady Isabel
St. Low 'Molly Elizabeth' AM/AOS (IN BLOOM)
William Trelease
Julius IN BUD
Transvaal
Taiwan 'Missy Pitts' AM/AOS
Puppentanz
philippinense x kolopakingii
Belle Royal
St Swithin IN BLOOM
DelRosi
Yellow Tiger
Ethel
Gary Romagno
Susan Low
St Tigris
sanderianum x moquettianum
Imperial Jade
Houghtonia
supardii
Angel Hair
Iantha Stage
Berniece
Formosa Lady 
W.R. Lee
delenatii x esquirolei
Vipanii


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 22, 2008)

Wow! Instant collection!


----------



## Roy (Jun 23, 2008)

Thats a collection anyone would love to grab, well done.


----------



## paphioboy (Jun 23, 2008)

O..m..g...:drool::drool::drool:


----------



## SlipperKing (Jun 23, 2008)

WOW! Hey, I just got done cleaning up and out my GH. Send your haul down here to TX and I'll babysit them for you. I'll do you one better, as they bloom I'll send you PICs to enjoy. And after you get your GH up and going I'll send back Divisons. How's that for a sweet deal????


----------



## Rick (Jun 23, 2008)

SlipperKing said:


> WOW! Hey, I just got done cleaning up and out my GH. Send your haul down here to TX and I'll babysit them for you. I'll do you one better, as they bloom I'll send you PICs to enjoy. And after you get your GH up and going I'll send back Divisons. How's that for a sweet deal????




You are sooooo slick Rickoke:oke:oke:


----------



## NYEric (Jun 23, 2008)

Paph Julius!!!...:drool:


----------



## rdhed (Jun 23, 2008)

Hey Mark...ol' Buddy...there are a couple I would like a division of if you were so in inclined to divide.:drool: Just remember that makes room for more and they would be freshly repotted...plus you would start to make back some of your investment.:wink: Are you sold on the idea yet?oke:

Allen


----------

